# Taurus PT 92 AF light striking



## Boondox (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm looking at buying this sidearm used mostly because it is remarkably similar to the sidearm I used in the Corps lo those many years ago. The original owner bought it, fired less than 50 rounds thru it before stuffing it in a drawer and ignoring it for 12 years.

I field stripped it and found the original grease inside, which I suspect is more of a preservative than a lubricant. Wiped it clean and reassembled it. Attempted to fire on my range and got no joy. Cleared the weapon and noted the primer cap was only lightly dimpled. Stripped it again and noticed the firing pin block wasn't moving freely; everything else looks fine. Put the slide under a heat lamp to loosen up that old grease and was able to coax a lot of it out, but not all. (Not my firearm yet so I didn't want to use any solvents, etc.) I lubed it lightly and reassembled. It fired just fine, nice and tight...but after sitting on my hip in our Vermont cold for half an hour it was back to giving me light strikes.

I've heard this particular firearm has a problem with that. It seems to me this pistol just needs a thorough clean and lube...but is there a known cause for light strikes on the 92?

TIA, Gunner B


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I think you're right on. Also, there'd be no way to tell otherwise without first cleaning it out. And no, that problem isn't common with those pistols.

By the way, I'm headed for Vermont in the spring or summer. Is there anything I need to know about the state?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It will cost you about $40 to send it to Taurus Intl for any repairs under their lifetime warranty. Maybe you can get the seller to take that into consideration.


----------



## Boondox (Dec 21, 2006)

Update: after spending about ten hours and using various cleaners trying to free it up, I finally resorted to that old military last resort and boiled the slide for a couple of minutes. A bunch of oily scum came out. The weapon was then relubed and everything is working fine now.


----------

